# My "2 Step" Skirt Steak Recipe



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Heres a good one for all the upcoming summer BBQ's. I came up with it for use with skirt steak, but you can sub Flank or Hanger steak if you wish.

1)First step is a dry rub with a modified "Adobo" rub. Grab an empty screw top plastic container of some sort add:

2 TBSP Kosher Salt
2 TBSP Ground Black Pepper
2 TBSP Oregano
2 TBSP Garlic Powder
2 TBSP Onion Powder
1 TBSP Coriander
1 TBSP Hungarian Paprika

Shake up the container (lid on of course  ), and coat both sides of the steak evenly. Place the steaks in a tupperware and let them sit overnight. I generally rub em down late night at around 1 AM before bed. 

2)Second Step is a wet marinade. You'll need:

-8 Cloves of fresh garlic, finely chopped or crushed
-A small bunch (about an open handfull) of fresh Cilantro, finely chopped
-Fresh squeezed Lime juice of about 4-5 limes

Again, sprinkle the garlic and cilantro on both sides, and pour the lime juice over the meat. You don't want it to pool on the bottom, simply wet the steak. Do this approximately 2-3 hours MAX before grilling.

Throw the steaks on the grill and enjoy....


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

adsantos13 said:


> Heres a good one for all the upcoming summer BBQ's. I came up with it for use with skirt steak, but you can sub Flank or Hanger steak if you wish.
> 
> 1)First step is a dry rub with a modified "Adobo" rub. Grab an empty screw top plastic container of some sort add:
> 
> ...


nice post!!
I guarantee the results of this, as it is very similar to why I do. Big diff is I don't use the coriander (but will likely try it) and I pat the crushed garlic and cilantro lightly on top of the dry rub. Then just s glisten of grape seed oil a couple hours before cooking.

Thanks for sharing adsantos - I think I'll try yours straight up, sound great :tu


----------



## stogie4u4me (Jan 25, 2007)

Kinda similar to what I do. I don't use too much Garlic powder and I haven't even heard of hungarian paprika. I don't even know if the local supermarkets here would even carry it. I used smoked paprika. I wonder what the difference is?


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Coriander and Cilantro are the same thing, are they not? Or when you refer to Cilantro do you guys mean coriander leaves?


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Is this what they called Arachero when I was in Mexico? I really loved it. Thanks for the recipe I'm inspired!


----------



## ComicBookFreak (Sep 7, 2005)

Lumpold said:


> Coriander and Cilantro are the same thing, are they not? Or when you refer to Cilantro do you guys mean coriander leaves?


Yeah, same plant. Americans refer to the leaves as Cilantro, which is the Spanish name for the plant.

Sounds like a great recipe.

CBF:w


----------



## cricky101 (Jan 22, 2007)

Sounds tasty. Do you just serve it as a steak on its own or slice it up and serve it another way?


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Lumpold said:


> Coriander and Cilantro are the same thing, are they not? Or when you refer to Cilantro do you guys mean coriander leaves?


The corriander is the seed, the cilantro used is the leaf. Each will give off different flavors, but same plant.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

cricky101 said:


> Sounds tasty. Do you just serve it as a steak on its own or slice it up and serve it another way?


I usually slice it up into small slices, but thats just me.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

livwire68 said:


> The corriander is the seed, the cilantro used is the leaf. Each will give off different flavors, but same plant.


Yup, exactly. Coriander is crushed seed. Cilantro is the fresh herb.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

stogie4u4me said:


> I haven't even heard of hungarian paprika. I don't even know if the local supermarkets here would even carry it. I used smoked paprika. I wonder what the difference is?


Im not sure specifically what the difference in paprikas is either! The brand I buy just says Pride of Szego Hungarian Paprika on the bottle. My grandmother, who cooked for me and my family everynight liked this particular kind, so I just kinda always continued buying it back when I started living on my own.


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

livwire68 said:


> The corriander is the seed, the cilantro used is the leaf. Each will give off different flavors, but same plant.





adsantos13 said:


> Yup, exactly. Coriander is crushed seed. Cilantro is the fresh herb.


See, we don't differentiate over here... it's coriander and coriander seed.


----------



## Dzrtrat (Oct 9, 2006)

Sounds like a great recipe!! FIRE UP THE GRILL!!



cricky101 said:


> Sounds tasty. Do you just serve it as a steak on its own or slice it up and serve it another way?


I have had similar recipes , and have eaten it like a steak and have sliced it up, grilled some fresh veg's, and rolled it in a tortilla.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

adsantos13 said:


> -Fresh squeezed Lime juice of about 4-5 limes
> 
> Throw the steaks on the grill and enjoy....


A Portuguese would use vinegar or wine instead? Maybe a little alspice too? Sounds like a good blend, similar to what I do as well.

I just love flank steaks!


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> A Portuguese would use vinegar or wine instead? Maybe a little alspice too? Sounds like a good blend, similar to what I do as well.
> 
> I just love flank steaks!


This is true moses! However, the inspiration I used for this recipe comes from my wife's side of the family (she is 1/2 Cuban, 1/2 Colombian).


----------

